# My Engagement Pics!!!



## messhead (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello, my lovely fellow Speckra-ettes!! I haven't posted in so long but I wanted to share some of my engagement pics with you guys! I'm so happy with them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I went to get my make up done at my local MAC counter and they double booked me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I wasn't able to get my make up done... So I had it done at another place... IMO they didn't do that great of a job so I went home and fixed it!!!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for sharing those. They are so perfect!


----------



## COBI (Aug 12, 2008)

Those are awesome!


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 12, 2008)

sweet. congrats!


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 12, 2008)

Your pictures are gorgeous! I love the last one especially


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 12, 2008)

Very pretty!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 congrats.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 12, 2008)

Gorgeous!  Congrats on the engagement & thank you for sharing


----------



## Hilly (Aug 12, 2008)

how lovely!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2008)

congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really nice pictures!


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 12, 2008)

You both look wonderful! Congratulations!

I especially like the 1st and 2nd pictures. Aww!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you for sharing.
                                CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 12, 2008)

I love the pictures, the art quality behind them... as in the scenes and how you guys are positioned. So lovely!

You're beautiful, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congratulations on the engagement.


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 12, 2008)

These are lovely...congrats


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh my gosh you two are adorable!  Congratulations and thanks for sharing!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 12, 2008)

Those are great!  You two make a gorgeous couple!


----------



## ashleydenise (Aug 13, 2008)

I love the last one, you guys are cute!


----------



## msashlay (Aug 13, 2008)

So cute! I love the one of you two laughing on the grass looking at each other.


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msashlay* 

 
_So cute! I love the one of you two laughing on the grass looking at each other._

 
yupp. my fav shot too!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 14, 2008)

congrats! lovely pics!


----------



## BellaLeben (Aug 15, 2008)

Beautiful, you look great together!! Congrats!


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks for sharing! congrats!


----------



## hr44 (Aug 15, 2008)

awww such cute pictures.


----------



## trammie (Aug 15, 2008)

beautiful! goshh all this wedding stuff makes me want to get married! my boyfriends sister just got married in june. lol


----------



## MeliBoss (Aug 16, 2008)

Such cute pics! Congrats


----------



## MeliBoss (Aug 16, 2008)

Such cute pics! Congrats


----------



## mwala (Aug 16, 2008)

Contrats! I love those warm sepia tones put in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They give an antique feeling, but they're not as dull as black and white. Plus, I think your hair looks perfect.


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 16, 2008)

the pictures are amazing and look so fun and you can really see the connection between the two of you....cant wait for the wedding pics down the road!!! and poo on MAC double booking


----------



## User93 (Aug 16, 2008)

you guys look perfect together! thanks for sharing!


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 16, 2008)

THese pictures look perfect! YOu two look very happy. Good luck with everything and congrats.
BTW - Your shoes are fabulous!! lol   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love them!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 16, 2008)

Aww, these are adorable!


----------



## nunu (Aug 16, 2008)

Congrats! thanks for sharing!


----------

